# What is this?



## Bass Dude (Apr 26, 2013)

Dad thinks it's a White Amur but wanted to see what u guys thought.... It was 51 inches.....

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

I think you have a grass carp, I could be wrong but after looking at pictures that would be my guess. If it is, there may have been some signs around the lake and they probably would have hold you release it back in the lake. 

Anyhow, WOW what a catch


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

your dad is right. and a grass carp is a amur.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Always listen to your father, we're always right !! Grass carp / white amur for sure & a nice one. Lots of fun to catch.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

how do you catch them? corn? snag?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

ive always heard cherry tomatos. but cant vouch for that. i never tried fishing for them.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

There is a large pond here, with a bunch of them in it, and it's catch and release. The guys use all kinds of bait, but the most successful I am told is this: Get ya a box of sugar pops cereal, or something similar.
Get a bucket, and a bottle of ketchup, and a package of uncooked instant rice.
Put two sugar pops on your hook. Work the instant rice in the bucket with the ketchup, adding ketchup and working til it becomes sticky, tacky like.
Make a ball of the mixture around the hook, and work it for a minute til it hardens.
Lob the cast out, don't throw it hard.
When it settles, the rice/ketchup mixture spreads out, and the fish come to the scent. They find the sugar pop, and take off with it.
I know this sounds odd, but I have seen it work for both carp species.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

We catch them quite a bit to test our equipment. A spring loaded treble hook with bread wadded up on it set about 8" under a small bobber. Throw it out a mile and reel it in their path and they usually take it. Set your drag because they are good at straightening hooks.


----------



## Bass Dude (Apr 26, 2013)

Yah with 8 pound mono and a 6 foot rod makes for a good fight lol...... And yes we released it. It actually hit a bass jig I was using fishing for Bass. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

good advise , i remember when i was a kid bobber fishing with worms in small ponds and what not trying to get them to bite with no success, prolly a good thing cause i would have been pulled in lol, but ive always wanted to catch one just to see how well they fight.


----------

